# مفاجأة سارة للمشتغلين بالتدريب المهني وفنيي التبريد:المقررالالكتروني للتبريد والتكييف



## baqoo (24 يونيو 2009)

​
الأخوة الكرام...

أقدم اليكم خلاصة جهدي على مدار عام كامل، حيث قمت بانتاج
المقرر الاكتروني لقسم التبريد والتكييف، 
وهو عبارة CD صمم ليحوي جميع الحقائب التدريبية في قسم التبريد والتكييف بالإضافة الى صور وعروض فيديو لكل حقيبة تبين أعمال الصيانة المختلفة.

طبعا الCD ذاتي الاقلاع Autorun مصمم لتأسيس فنيي التبريد والتكييف بالموضوعات التالية:

أساسيات البرادة
أساسيات المهنة
معدات اللحام
الكهرباء
الثلاجة المنزلية العادية
الثلاجة المنزلية المروحية
برادات المياه
المكيف الشباكي
المكيف الصحراوي
المكيف المنفصل

أترككم مع صور للCD



























اللهم اجعل عملنا هذا خالصا لوجهك الكريم، ولا تبخلوا علينا بدعوات صالحات.... 

والقادم أفضل بإذن الله.....

أخوكم 
م. باسم عبيد



​


----------



## baqoo (24 يونيو 2009)

*روابط التحميل*

عفوا نسيت روابط ال cd :59:

حجم ال سي دي 240 ميغا، مجزأة على 5أجزاء كل جزء 50 ميغا تقريبا 

لتحميل الCD اضغط هنا


أرجو لكم التوفيق والسداد

أخوكم 
م. باسم عبيد​


----------



## م. سامر هاني (24 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله بك وجزاك عنا كل خير


----------



## cfm (24 يونيو 2009)

ماشااااااااااااااااااااء الله و الله مجهود تشكر عليه و جاري التحميل


----------



## baqoo (25 يونيو 2009)




----------



## علي عبدالرحمن ** (26 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله كل الخير عنا ونفع بك الناس


----------



## الطابلوج (26 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وفي الوالدين وربي يرحمهما يوم القيامة


----------



## حيدر الملاح (26 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ابن العميد (26 يونيو 2009)

جاري التحميل وباين عليه مجهود كبير جدا فعلا 
ربنا ينفعنا بعلمك ويعلمك ما ينفعك


----------



## احمد كزنوفا (26 يونيو 2009)

اللة ينور عليك يااستاذ وعلى المنتدى والاعضاء


----------



## وليد عشرى (26 يونيو 2009)

_مجهود عظيم بارك اللع فيك اخى الفاضل وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك_


----------



## المهندسة جهاد (27 يونيو 2009)

ربنا يجازيك كل خير ويسدد خطاك


----------



## شرطي الهندسة (27 يونيو 2009)

وااااااااااااااااااااااااو مجهود يستحق الشكر
( وبهذه المناسبة اتعهد اليك امام اسرة التبريد جميعا بانني لن اقوم بتسجيل اي مخالفة لك لمدة شهر من هذا التاريخ )

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م/زيكو تك (28 يونيو 2009)

شرطي الهندسة قال:


> وااااااااااااااااااااااااو مجهود يستحق الشكر
> ( وبهذه المناسبة اتعهد اليك امام اسرة التبريد جميعا بانني لن اقوم بتسجيل اي مخالفة لك لمدة شهر من هذا التاريخ )
> 
> بارك الله فيك


 
شرطي الهندسه -اعفيناك من مهامك لانك لاتلتزم بمسئولياتك للامن -وكلامك يعتبر تصريح له بالمخالفه


جزاك الله كل خير اخي باسم​وعندي استفسار هل قمت من قبل برفع مقرر مشابه لهذا وما الفرق بين المقررين من حيث المحتويات؟
وعلى كل حال جاري التحميل


----------



## baqoo (28 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته......

أشكركم أخواني على الردود الكريمة

أخي زيكو تكييف..

هذه النسخة النهائية من المقرر الاكتروني للتبريد والتكييف 

حيث قمت بتغيير التصميم واضافة المزيد من الفيديوهات والصور والكتب...

ارجو الفائدة للجميع

وأرو أن ينال الcd اعجابكم....


أخوكم
م. باسم عبيد


----------



## اديب اديب (28 يونيو 2009)

*بارك الله بك وجزاك عنا كل خير*​


----------



## baqoo (1 يوليو 2009)

شكرا على مرورك الكريم


----------



## Mohamed_salah34 (2 يوليو 2009)

صيانةالتكيف والتبريد


----------



## nofal (2 يوليو 2009)

شكرا لك يا أخى وبارك الله فيك


----------



## baqoo (12 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله..

أخ nofal

مشكور على مرورك الكريم

ودمتم بخير...


----------



## Badran Mohammed (12 يوليو 2009)

مجهود بديع وبارك الله فيك على هذا العمل مع التقدير


----------



## elagouri (12 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم أحبائي الأعزاء، حقيقة لم أكن أعلم أني سأتعلق وأغرم بمنتدى الكلمة الواحدة اليد الواحدة، فوالله إسم على مسمّى، أشكر كل من ساهم من قريب أو بعيد بتجميعنا على الهدف الواحد، فالحمد لله حمدا كثيرا طيبا مباركا فيه ملأ السموات والأرض وملأ ما بينهما


----------



## mohamed mech (13 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فك و جزاك خيرا كثيرا


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (14 سبتمبر 2009)

تسلم ايدك 
و انار الله طريقك
و على فكرة مكتبةمعاهد التقنية بالسعودية فيها درر عايزة الاكتشاف و النشر


----------



## ALSALAHALI65 (14 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا لك أخي الكريم 
أرجوا لك التوفيق 
ملفات جميلة ومفيدة ومجهود كبير


----------



## غريب الدار والوطني (14 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا عنا وعن كل الطلاب الذين سيستفيدون من هذا العمل ووفقنا واياك الى ما يحب الله ويرضى


----------



## غريب الدار والوطني (14 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا عنا وعن كل الطلاب الذين سيستفيدون من هذا العمل ووفقنا واياك الى ما يحب الله ويرضى


----------



## toktok66 (14 سبتمبر 2009)

باكو
ماهذا العمل الجميل المرتب؟؟
والله العظيم انه افضل واقوى برنامج عربي للتأهيل والتدريب بالشرح والصور والفيديو والاختبارررات((ممكن حلول الاختبارات ان امكن؟؟))
الله يرضى عليك


----------



## على الشاعر (14 سبتمبر 2009)

ما شاء الله تبارك الله

الف الف شكر يا غالى .......

جزاك الله كل الخير .....

فى انتظار المزيد ان شاء الله !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## نور محمد علي (21 سبتمبر 2009)

ماشاء الله شغل رائع بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خير


----------



## baqoo (22 سبتمبر 2009)

*شكرا*

الاخوة الكرام .....

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته...

وكل عام وأنتم بخير....

أشكر الجميع على المرورالكريم ....

وتقبل الله منا ومنكم صالح الأعمال ....

أخوكم م. باسم عبيد


----------



## محمد دش محمد معوض (22 سبتمبر 2009)

مشششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششكور


----------



## Eng_FrAnCo (15 نوفمبر 2009)

mashkoooor ya Eng_Basem 

ur bro Eng_Hazem


----------



## اسامة اشرى (15 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا يا بشمهندس وجارى التحميل


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (15 نوفمبر 2009)

والله يااخي cd رائع بارك الله فيك


----------



## سبزيرو (15 نوفمبر 2009)

It's really nice of you thank u very much


----------



## إبن جبير (16 نوفمبر 2009)

تشكر يا أخي الكريم ، بارك الله فيك


----------



## سبزيرو (18 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم مشكور يا اخي بالحقيقه انا كنت جدا سعيد بالـ cd لكني تفاجئت بانه لا يعمل عندي فالكتابه العربيه لاتظهر بصوره صحيحه والفديو لا يعمل فهل يعرف احد الاخوه ما السبب؟ وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء لأني بحاجه ماسه لهذا الموضوع مع جزيل شكري وامتناني.


----------



## سبزيرو (18 نوفمبر 2009)

*هل من حل رحمه لوالديكم!*

*السلام عليكم مشكور يا اخي بالحقيقه انا كنت جدا سعيد بالـ cd لكني تفاجئت بانه لا يعمل عندي فالكتابه العربيه لاتظهر بصوره صحيحه والفديو لا يعمل فهل يعرف احد الاخوه ما السبب؟ وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء لأني بحاجه ماسه لهذا الموضوع مع جزيل شكري وامتناني.*​


----------



## Waleed Engr (18 نوفمبر 2009)

downloading now, 
that's kind of you, we'll get the benefit from it
may Allah grant you success
accept my passing and regards, your brother Eng'r Waleed


----------



## احسان الشبل (19 نوفمبر 2009)

الله يزيدك ويوفقك من اوسع الابواب


----------



## ر. مهندسين يوسف (19 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
بارك الله فيك


----------



## الافريقي (20 نوفمبر 2009)

رحم الله والديك


----------



## almouthana (21 نوفمبر 2009)

ماشاء الله وكان الله يبارك فيك


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (21 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (21 نوفمبر 2009)

اسعدتنا يلسيدي و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## zougahg (23 نوفمبر 2009)

choukran jzila


----------



## eshibamegahed (26 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## sniper87 (26 نوفمبر 2009)

شكور على المجهود وبارك الله فيك


----------



## mikle (27 نوفمبر 2009)

شكككككككككككككرا


----------



## scorpion-king-2050 (28 نوفمبر 2009)

تعجز كلمات الشكر ان تشكر حضرتك 
الله يبارك لك ويجازيك عن هذا العمل كل خير


----------



## 000403 (28 نوفمبر 2009)

مجهود طيب جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## rdad (10 مارس 2010)

ما شاء الله الله يعطيك العافية يا خوي
بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (11 مارس 2010)

شكرا بارك الله فيك


----------



## حسن أنور الخولي (11 مارس 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## mehdi09 (11 مارس 2010)

بارك الله بك وجزاك عنا كل خير


----------



## عليما (11 مارس 2010)

thnxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Eng.Mo'ath (11 مارس 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## zabusnina (11 مارس 2010)

تقبل الله منك هذا العمل وجعله في صحيفة اعمالك


----------



## سعد العادلى (16 مارس 2010)

شكرا اوى وجزاك الف خير 

اخوك سعد


----------



## kalil_kalil (30 يونيو 2010)

*اللة ينور عليك يااستاذ وعلى المنتدى والاعضاء*​


----------



## م محمد صوالحة (16 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## mostafa sakr (16 يوليو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا و لكن الرابط لا يعمل عندى فبرجاء إصلاح الرابط أو وضع رابط آخر
و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## حمزةعمار (18 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك وأرجو منك ان تعيد وضع الرابط لأنه لايعمل معي و شكرا


----------



## روزاما المراغى (25 أغسطس 2010)

الرابط لايعمل عندى فلماذا
ارجووووطم اريد الحل


----------



## روزاما المراغى (25 أغسطس 2010)

ارجووووكم من يستطع ان يجيبنى لماذا لا يعمل الرابط عندى
ابوس ايديكم


----------



## baqoo (26 أغسطس 2010)

الاخوة الاعضاء السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته...

أعتذر للجميع عن تعطل الروابط بسسب عدم تجديد استضافة الموقع المرفوع عليه الCD

والنت عندي بطيء نوعا ما ....!!!!

أرجو ممن حمل الCD رفعه على أحد المواقع المشهورة بالرفع..

حتى يستفيد بقية الاخوة من CD 

وأكرر الاعتذار منكم....


أخوكم
baqoo


----------



## koko_kassim (23 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير بس الرابط ميفتح ممكن ترسلي الرابط مال التحميل .. أشكرك أستاذ


----------



## مهندس ميكانيكاقوى (23 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا لكن الروابط لاتعمل


----------



## goor20 (24 ديسمبر 2010)

thanx


----------



## nofal (25 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ABKRENO (2 يناير 2011)

جزاك الف خير عن هذا المجهود العظيم ولكن الرابط لايعمل


----------



## ABKRENO (2 يناير 2011)

هل من الممكن ان تضع رابط اخر اخى الكريم


----------



## opra (2 يناير 2011)

لا استطيع ان صفحة التحميل وانا فى اشد الحاجه اليها ارجو ارسالها على
[email protected]


----------



## zanaty2010 (5 فبراير 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## zanzan (4 ديسمبر 2011)

wماشاء الله شغل رائع بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خير


----------



## zanzan (4 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الف خير عن هذا المجهود العظيم ولكن الرابط لايعمل وانا فى اشد الحاجه اليه


----------



## جلول تبريد (6 ديسمبر 2011)

بالتوفيق في أعمالك ونفع الله بها المسلمين وشكرا لكل الأعضاء


----------



## جلول تبريد (6 ديسمبر 2011)

بالتوفيق في أعمالك ونفع الله بها المسلمين وشكرا لكل الأعضاء


----------



## احمد البكة (7 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله بك مهندسنا العزيز على هذا العمل الكبير..............ولكن هناك خطأ بالتحميل او مشكلة ممكن ترسله على الايميل([email protected])


----------



## baqoo (7 ديسمبر 2011)

الاخوة الكرام
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،،
أشكركم على ثقتكم واعتذر عن الانقطاع عن المنتدى لظروف العمل ولظروف خارجة عن الارادة تم اغلاق الموقع الذي رفعت عليه المقرر الاكتروني لكن تم رفع معظم الفيديوهات على موقع اليوتيوب على قناه vtcwadi 

ان شاء الله سيتم تطوير المقرر بشكل افضل واضافة المزيد من اعمال الصيانة وسيتم رفعه على سيرفر دائم بإذن الله

نسأل الله التوفيق والسداد

ولا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم،،،


----------



## ابن عوف عبداللطيف (8 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك وعلى مجهودك اسأل الله أن يجعله علم نافع ومبارك ولك أجره أنشاء الله وأجمل الدعوات​


----------



## baqoo (9 ديسمبر 2011)

*تحديث روابط المقرر الاكتروني لقسم التبريد والتكييف*

الاخوة الكرام بناء على طلب الاعضاء تم رفع ال CD مرة اخرى على هذا الرابط

المقرر الاكتروني لقسم التبريد والتكييف

وفق الله الجميع لما يحبه ويرضاه 

ولا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم


----------



## محمود محمد حازم (4 فبراير 2013)

ارجو اعادة التحميل علي رابط جديد لانه غير شغال


----------



## ABKRENO (2 أبريل 2013)

*بارك الله فيك يا بشمهندس على هذا المجهود الجبار
ولكن نرجم منك ان تعيد رفع المقرر مرة اخرى لان هذا الرابط لايعمل 
وجزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء*​


----------



## عمارمقبل (2 أبريل 2013)

*رد: روابط التحميل*

:69:ليه الرابط مايفتح _ارجو الافاده مع الشكر


----------



## xx-Meshal-xx (4 أبريل 2013)

*عمل جبار بصراحة جاري التحميل ,,,, *​


----------

